# Excel - Daily planner / Agenda to PDF with hyperlink



## JPGraphX (Dec 29, 2022)

Hello,

I have a complex homemade daily planner in excel that I convert to PDF to take notes through the year. (please take a look at my pictures)
It is completely custom and I can change the year number and everythings follow through. (calendar, weeknumber, etc)

I have hyperlink formula that point to the sheet name day 1, day 2... day 365.

Is there a way to maintain all those links from excel when saving to PDF? I've read everything on google and can't find a way to do it fast.

Regards,
JPGraphX


----------



## JPGraphX (Monday at 8:42 AM)

UP


----------

